# Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]



## eSpox (19. Dezember 2007)

*Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Ich suche einen perfekten bzw. besten Kühler für den Q6600. Ich habe habe die Möglichkeit bei K&M Shop zu kaufen. EIso bitte helft mir. Ich zeige unten mal ein paar Modelle. Ihr könnt ja sagen welcher am Besten ist bzw. ob ihr noch einen anderen besseren Kühler findet von KM den ich hier nicht gelistet habe.. ES geht mir ganz klar nicht um alles ein bisshen ich will das der CPU optimal gekühlt wird.

Besitze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express



CPU FAN's Von Km Shop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 EnzoTech Ultra-X Universal CPU Kühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *                          Zalman CNPS 9700 NT*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *                          Zalman CNPS 9700 LED*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *                          ASUS Silent Knight Universal CPU Cooler*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *                          Coolermaster Gemin II 6-Pipe CPU Kühler*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *                          Xigmatek HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *                          Scythe Mugen Universal CPU Kühler*




Ich bitte echt um Hilfe Geld bekomme ich das ist nicht das Problem will nur echt den Besten.Habe auch vor meinen Cpu auf 3GhZ zu übertakten daher weiß ich echt nicht welcher der beste von Km ist.      Falls ihr noch einen besseren findet dannn rein damit: www.Kmelektronic.de


----------



## patrock84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel QUad Q6600 Suche Besten Kühler[Go STepping + Übertakten]*

Wenn es nur von diesen sein sollen: Mugen und S1283.

EDIT:

Für OC: Thermalright IFX-14
Wenn es leise sein soll: Thermalright HR-01 plus

PS: Hotlinks sind nicht erlaubt


----------



## eSpox (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel QUad Q6600 Suche Besten Kühler[Go STepping + Übertakten]*

Ich habe Angst das der  Thermalright IFX-14 CPU Cooler das Mainboard kaputt macht da er so heftig schwer ist eiso lassen wir den mal raus bitte. SOnst? EIso ich möchte jetzt keinen Kühler kaufen der zwar leise ist aber nur 50% so gut kühlt wie der Beste.(ist egal wie er aussieht^^ ob gut oder schlecht Leistung muss eben passen)

Wie oben gesagt nur hier noch mals kurz: Gute Leistung,Style(wie er aussieht) ist mir egal, Leistung muss passen


----------



## patrock84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel QUad Q6600 Suche Besten Kühler[Go STepping + Übertakten]*

Dann schlage die PCGH 12/2007 auf und lies, dass die ersten drei Plätze an:
Thermalright IFX-14
Thermalright HR-01plus
Thermalright Ultra-120 extreme gegangen sind.

Letzteren kann du dir kaufen, ist aber auch nicht gerade leicht und kommt ohne Lüfter zu dir..

weitere Quellen:
http://www.hartware.de/review_774_5.html
http://www.silenthardware.de/review...er_212/kuhlercharts_silent_fanless/index.html


----------



## eSpox (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel QUad Q6600 Suche Besten Kühler[Go STepping + Übertakten]*

öhh der Termaright ist überall am Besten??

Wenn ich mir denn jetzt kaufen gehe + Prozie bricht der dann mein Mainboard raus??

2.) dann die letzte frage: Dann müsste ich ja die Lüfter auch kaufen bei Km Shop wo bekomm ichd ie her? eiso danna ber echt spitzen Lüfter. Wo muss ich gucken um nur Lüfter zu kaufen? Und worauf muss ich achten?


----------



## patrock84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel QUad Q6600 Suche Besten Kühler[Go STepping + Übertakten]*

Nein macht er nicht  Er wird ordentlich verschraubt!

Empfehlenswerte Lüfter: 
http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=13397&Shop=0
oder
http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=13470&Shop=0

Der letztere ist aber schon mit max. 1000 U/min auf Silent gedrimmt.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel QUad Q6600 Suche Besten Kühler[Go STepping + Übertakten]*

zur 1. Frage
nein die Mainboards halten selbst den schweren IFX-14 und Ultra-120 mit Lüfter ohne Probleme aus. Mein Mitbewohner hat ein Ultra-120 mit 120mm Lüfter 
und bis jetzt noch kein Bruch 
MFG


----------



## eSpox (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel QUad Q6600 Suche Besten Kühler[Go STepping + Übertakten]*

Wie mache ich das überhaput mit dem hermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme Heatsink dann? ich meine:

1.)wieviele Kühler(120mm) kommen auf den Kühlkörper vom hermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme Heatsink?, ich denke 2 einer auf der Vorder einer auf die RÜckseite des Körpers.

2.)Wo schließe ich die Lüfter an? Hab so weit ich weiß nur 1 CPu Kühler Anschluß am Board.
----------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express


----------



## Player007 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel QUad Q6600 Suche Besten Kühler[Go STepping + Übertakten]*

Ich habe denn S1283 mit einem Revoltec "Air Guard" Lüfter, er läuft sehr leise und der Kühler wird gerade einmal lauwarm, er war auch noch mit ca. 30 sehr billig.
Kann dir den S1283, sehr empfehlen


----------



## eSpox (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel QUad Q6600 Suche Besten Kühler[Go STepping + Übertakten]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Wie mache ich das überhaput mit dem hermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme Heatsink dann? ich meine:
> 
> 1.)wieviele Kühler(120mm) kommen auf den Kühlkörper vom hermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme Heatsink?, ich denke 2 einer auf der Vorder einer auf die RÜckseite des Körpers.
> 
> ...





Bitte frage 1 un 2 eben noch beantworten. Dann gehtz ab zu Km Shop


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

zur 1. Frage: 1 120mm Lüfter reicht eigentlich aus. aber du hast Recht und du kannst natürlich auf der Gegenseite noch einen zweiten 120mm Lüfter anschließen (Befestigungsmaterial für 2 Lüfterist im Lieferumfang enthalten), wenn dir die Kühlleistung nicht ausreichen sollte.

zur 2. Frage:Also das Gigabyte P35-DS3 hat noch 3 weitere Lüfteranschlüsse (für Gehäuselüfter) daran kannst du dann den 2. CPU Lüfter anschließen 
MFG


----------



## eSpox (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

 Scythe S-FLEX 1200 120x25 20.1dBA

HABEN DOCH NUR NE UMDREHUNG VON 1200 RPM VIEL ZU WENIG ODER NICHT? DA HAT JA MEIN ARTIC FREEZER MEHR!???? Ich verstehe nicht das soll einer der besten Kühler sein? hat doch nur 1200 RPM


2.) eiso dann einen and er Vorderseite der die lüft reinzieht und den andren genau umgedreht damit der die weiter leitet oder?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Das ist ja das gute an großen Lüftern, je größer die Lüfter sind, desto weniger Umdrehungen brauchen sie um die gleiche Menge Luft zu bewegen, weil sie mit einer Umdrehung mehr Luft befördern können als kleinere Lüfter. Für ein 120mm Lüfter sind 1200 Umdrehungen schon relativ viel. Bei Lüftern ist wie gesagt nicht das Entscheidende wie schnell sie sich drehen, sondern wieviel Luftdurchsatz bei welcher Umdrehung sie haben. Der Luftdurchsatz wird in m³/h angegeben, je höher dieser Wert ist, desto mehr Leistung hat der Lüfter.

Zu Frage 2.  hab ich keine Ahnung so wie du es beschreibst sollte es aber funktionier. Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich mir erstmal nur 1 Lüfter kaufen und später dann, wenn die die Kühlleistung nicht ausreichen sollte, kannst du dann immer noch einen Lüfter nachkaufen
MFG

Edit: Wichtig!!!
ich hab gerade eben nochmal nachgeguckt, bei dem Ultra-120 sind zwar 2 Klemmen dabei aber man braucht 2 Klemmen um einen Lüfter zu befestigen.
Also der Ultra-120 kann nicht von mit 2 Lüftern betrieben werden (zumindest nicht mit dem Lieferumfang)


----------



## eSpox (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Verschoben Nach Prozzesoren Bitte Guckt Da Rein


----------



## Dr@gon18 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel QUad Q6600 Suche Besten Kühler[Go STepping + Übertakten]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Ich habe Angst das der Thermalright IFX-14 CPU Cooler das Mainboard kaputt macht da er so heftig schwer ist eiso lassen wir den mal raus bitte. SOnst? EIso ich möchte jetzt keinen Kühler kaufen der zwar leise ist aber nur 50% so gut kühlt wie der Beste.(ist egal wie er aussieht^^ ob gut oder schlecht Leistung muss eben passen)
> 
> Wie oben gesagt nur hier noch mals kurz: Gute Leistung,Style(wie er aussieht) ist mir egal, Leistung muss passen


 

Thermaltake Sonic tower rev.2 mit 2 120erlüftern!! fürs OC bestens geignet!!


----------



## Bimek (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Der Kühler hier
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2007/test_xigmatek_hdt-s1283/

mit dem Lüfter hier

http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_8039896/preis_SILENX+iXtrema+Pro+IXP-76

und Du hast unglaublich gute Kühlung in annehmbarer Lautstärke.

mfg


----------



## eddi99 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Ja und eine Supertolle Pushpinbefestigung. Thermalright und auch andere Hersteller haben da wirklich besseres auf Lager. Pushpin's sind was für Boxed Lüfter aber nix für solche monster.

Kann dir Thermalright auch bloss empfehlen, ist halt der Rolls Royce unter den Kühlkörpern. Verbaue die seit Jahren und es gab nie Probleme mit "gebrochenen Mainboards".


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Hi, 
also ich bekomme zum Weihnachten einen Q6600 G0, allerdings noch mit Boxed Kühler, jetzt hab ich mich mal so ein bisschen umgeschaut und bin auf das merkwürdige dingen gestozen -> SilverStone NT01 V2 
sieht ja eigentlich sehr vielversprechend aus  weiß einer ob man damit auch einen Q6600 G0 im Sommer auf kalten Temperaturen halten kann? Und wie sähe es dann mit der kompatiblität zu einem DFI Lanparty Ut 680i LT T2R aus? würde mich mal stark interresieren, denn wenn die wärme dann dierekt am NT oder Gehäuse ausgang abgeführt wird bleibt ja die Grafikkarte sowie der rest kühler...


----------



## etakubi (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Ich habe auch seit kurzem einen Q6600 und kühle ihn mit einem Scythe Infinity @ Mugen (glaube ich) 

Ich kann mich derzeit nicht beklagen, ich muß dazu sagen das ich einen anderen Lüfter für den Kühler nutze.
Er lässt sich aber etwas schwer Montieren auf dem P35 - DS3 da ich das auch habe 

Vllt. hilft es dir in deiner entscheidung


----------



## newatioc (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Auch wenn der TE Angst hat, dass der IFX-14 + Lüfter zu schwer ist, der hat dann doch zu viel Angst. Hab das Teil selber mit 2 Lüftern und war schon auf mehreren LANs damit. Wenn mans wirklich transportieren muss, dann einfach im Auto hinlegen. Und da passiert nix. Der CPU-Kühler reißt dir nicht dein Board auseinander.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Asus Silent Knight 2 oder den dicken Zalman. Ich habe den Asus und bin mit der Kühlleistung mehr als zufrieden. 3,2 GHz (400 x 8) gehen locker mit dem G0-Stepping und 3 Gehäuselüftern.


----------



## Chong_mcBon (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Ich schwöre auf den Zalman 9700 LED, der is jetz bei mir seit über nem Jahr im Einsatz und er läft und kühlt wie am ersten Tag. me richtiger Montage, guter WLP und der mitgelieferten Lüftersteuerung erreiche ich hervorragende Leistungen. Der Kühler is zwar bei 12 Volt deutlich hörbar aber 5/7 nicht und bei 9V kaum zu hörn. ausserdem find ich, dass es der schönste Kühler ist den es gibt.


----------



## Cugas (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Also ich empfehle dir ne Wasserkühlung.
Denke selbst die schlechteste Wasserkühlung ist besser als die beste Luftkühlung.
Hab selbst nen Scythe Mugen und nen q6600@3.6Ghz und die Temps bewegen sich unter nem Stresstest bei 66Grad Celsius, mehr sollten es auf keinen Fall sein, also wenn viel übertaktet werden soll, Wasserkühlung.


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*



Cugas schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle dir ne Wasserkühlung.
> Denke selbst die schlechteste Wasserkühlung ist besser als die beste Luftkühlung.....



Uh, das würde ich so pauschal, wie du, nicht behaupten. Ich sah Systeme, die mit Wasserkühlung liefen und bei mäßigem OC weit höhere Temps. aufwiesen, als mein Q6600 mit nem IFX-14 + 2x140mm + Liquid Metal Pad. 
Wenn man die Komponenten gut aufeinander abstimmt, kann man auch mit Lukü sehr gute Ergebnisse aufweisen.
Ein riesen Kühler, wie der IFX-14 o.ä. nützen nix, wenn z.B die Wärmeleitung zw. CPU und Kühler schlecht ist. Deswegen griff ich auch zum Metal Pad. Ich werde in naher Zukunft vllt. noch das Planschleifen des Heatspreaders in Angriff nehmen, um eine noch bessere Wärmeleitung zu bekommen.
Ich hatte vor kurzem nicht schlecht gestaunt, als mir das BIOS eine CPU-Temp. ausspuckte, die der Raumtemp. entsprach. Natürlich im IDLE. Besser geht es nicht. Auch nicht mit Wakü.

Ich bestreite jedoch nicht, dass im Hochlastbereich irgendeine Lukü der Wakü das Wasser reichen kann (uh, toller Wortwitz ). Aber mit dem IFX-14 in Verbindung mit der restlichen Lüftung im Gehäuse, kann ich meinen Q6600 locker mit 1,5V betreiben ohne größere Temp.-probleme zu bekommen.

MFG
SilentKilla


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Meine Wenigkeit hat den V1 von Thermaltake verbaut. Der Knecht ist trotz geringer Stufe am Poti ganz kühl. Sieht auch prächtig aus 

Im Hintergrund läuft der Folding@Home Singlecore Client (Q6600, B3 Stepping):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sockednc (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> *Uh, das würde ich so pauschal, wie du, nicht behaupten. Ich sah Systeme, die mit Wasserkühlung liefen und bei mäßigem OC weit höhere Temps*. aufwiesen, als mein Q6600 mit nem IFX-14 + 2x140mm + Liquid Metal Pad.
> Wenn man die Komponenten gut aufeinander abstimmt, kann man auch mit Lukü sehr gute Ergebnisse aufweisen.
> Ein riesen Kühler, wie der IFX-14 o.ä. nützen nix, wenn z.B die Wärmeleitung zw. CPU und Kühler schlecht ist. Deswegen griff ich auch zum Metal Pad. Ich werde in naher Zukunft vllt. noch das Planschleifen des Heatspreaders in Angriff nehmen, um eine noch bessere Wärmeleitung zu bekommen.
> Ich hatte vor kurzem nicht schlecht gestaunt, als mir das BIOS eine CPU-Temp. ausspuckte, die der Raumtemp. entsprach. Natürlich im IDLE. Besser geht es nicht. Auch nicht mit Wakü.
> ...


 

Da muss ich SilentKilla recht geben. Schau dir mein System http://www.sysProfile.de/id48296 und ich habe momentan hitzeprobs. meine alte 7900GTX hat sich in Rauch aufgelöst (ist noch auf den Bilder zu sehen). Deshalb muss ich jetzt mein erstes SystemCase dremeln (es kommen 3 löcher für 120mm Lüfter anstatt der 92mm).

Den Pc kann ich nur im offenen Zustand betreiben und lieber mach ich noch zusätzlich Fenster auf. - nicht das mir noch der Proz o. die GTS anbrennt .
Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich die CPU wieder runtergetaktet habe - mir war das alles zu heikel.

Also ich empfehle dir ne Wakü, allerdings nur, wenn du ein Ausreichend gut belüftetes System hast (für single Radi) oder dir nen Dual/Trible Radi anschaffst.

MfG


----------



## Jonnsta (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*



Chong_mcBon schrieb:


> Ich schwöre auf den Zalman 9700 LED, der is jetz bei mir seit über nem Jahr im Einsatz und er läft und kühlt wie am ersten Tag. me richtiger Montage, guter WLP und der mitgelieferten Lüftersteuerung erreiche ich hervorragende Leistungen. Der Kühler is zwar bei 12 Volt deutlich hörbar aber 5/7 nicht und bei 9V kaum zu hörn. ausserdem find ich, dass es der schönste Kühler ist den es gibt.




Dem kann ich zustimmen. hab auch q6600 mit g0 und einen cnps9700led drauf. hab ihn mal auf 3,4ghz stabil gebracht, temps lagen bei 70grad für den 1.kern, bei 60 grad für die restlichen unter totaler auslastung aller kerne per everest ultimate edition stabilitätstest.
normal läuft er bei mit 3,2ghz (400x8), mit 65grad bei 100% last.


----------



## FirstFm (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Getaktet ist mit 2,89Ghz als Referenz Kühler läuft bei mir der Amanda Titan mit Peltierelement im Idle
um die 19-23°c und unter Volllast bei 37°-43°c womit er auch den Beinamen
,Tors Hammer´verdient hat.
http://www.technic3d.com/article-326,1-titan-amanda-ttc-np04tz-kuehlung-unter-spannung.htm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bimek (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*



Jonnsta schrieb:


> temps lagen bei 70grad für den 1.kern, bei 60 grad für die restlichen unter totaler auslastung



Also, das die kerne unterschiedlich heizen ist klar, aber 10° Unterschied, und die 3 anderen fast identisch?

Solltests vllt Deinen Zalman nochmal neu aufmontieren, vorher richtig säubern und Paste mal extrem penibel auftragen......
Da geht sicherlich noch was mit den Temps des 1.Kern....

mfg


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Ich würde das mit dem Temp.-Unterschied bei den Kernen nicht überbewerten. Ich hab IHS als auch Kühlerboden plangeschliffen, bis ich mich in beiden spiegeln konnte. Zudem verwende ich das Metal Pad. Nach dieser Aktion wurden die Unterschiede vom 1. Kern zu den anderen leicht schlechter, dabei ist die Gesamtsituation natürlich besser geworden. Hab zeitweilig auch 10°C Unterschied. Wieso sollte das schlecht sein?

OK, wenn Kern 1 80°C hat und Kern 2-4 meinetwegen 40°C haben, dann ist ein Grund sich vllt Sorgen zu machen, wobei man einen Auslesefehler auf Kern 1 nicht ausschließen kann.

Läuft das System stabil ist alles i.O.

MFG
SilentKilla


----------



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Vll hat er auch nur einen miesen IHS 

*EDIT*
_Zu spät^^_

cYa


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Vll hat er auch nur einen miesen IHS
> 
> *EDIT*
> _Zu spät^^_
> ...



Nix zu spät, so explizit hab ich das ja net erwähnt.

Aber es kann durchaus sein, dass durch das Schleifen die Situation auf Höhe des 1. Kerns sich etwas verschlechtert hat.

MFG
SilentKilla


----------



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Zudem muss man bedenken, dass diese ganzen Werte eigentlich ja eh nichts taugen. Rein physikalisch halte ich Unterschiede von 10° auf einer so kleinen Fläche für unrealistisch, zumal sich die Cores ja gegenseitig aufheizen sollten. 

cYa


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Ja sollte schon sein.

Ich finde es sowieso krass, dass sobald Prime95 o.ä. läuft, die Temperatur sofort also fast ohne Verzögerung ansteigt.
Ich kann ja verstehen, dass bei Last durch den erhöhten Elektronenfluss, sich das Ding stark aufheizt. Aber soweit ich weiß, kann ein Temperaturwert nicht springen. Was er anscheinend, sofern man den Temp-Dioden der CPU auch nur annähernd vertrauen kann, macht.
Naja, ich werde mich in Zukunft bemühen, mich nicht mehr so an den Werten festzukrallen, welche von Everest und CoreTemp ausgegeben werden.
Vllt erfinden Mikroleketroniker bzw. Halbleiterphysiker irgendwann mal Dioden im 45nm (oder kleiner) Format, welche die "realen" Temperaturen der CPU auslesen, um da mehr Gewissheit zu bekommen.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*

Bei mir ploppts von idle 35° auch schwupp innerhalb einer viertel Sekunde um 15° nach oben 
Ich vertraue dem auch nicht so wirklich, ein Sensor zwischen Ninja und IHS ist da sschon praktisch ...

cYa


----------



## Bimek (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Läuft das System stabil ist alles i.O.


 

Naja, trotzdem spricht nichts gegen Optimierung....


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Intel Quad Q6600: Suche besten Kühler [G0 Stepping + Übertakten]*



Bimek schrieb:


> Naja, trotzdem spricht nichts gegen Optimierung....



Ja schon klar, dass mit der Stabilität war nur auf die Temp.-Differenz der Kerne bezogen. 

mfg
SilentKilla


----------

